# 1986 Silverado



## viper25963 (Nov 9, 2009)

Didnt know if I would post this but figured what the heck, im proud of her!!!!! I owe all the work to my dad, sure do apperciate your help on this.... Here is some details

1986 Silverado K-10
123,980 original miles
Power windows, locks, tilt cruise, auto
0 and I mean ZERO rust
4" Tough Country lift
35x12.50 Mud Kings ( NEVER SEEN ANY MUD)
15x10 Mickey Thompson Classic II's
UWS tool box
Billet Grille
All new chrome
And much more....just to much to list 
Im only about 70% done with her but I think im on a real good start!


AND YES IM PROUD OF THE GA TAG


----------



## rockdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a sharp looking truck you got.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 10, 2009)

That is one sharp ride, even if it has a G on it !!!!!!!! Those mid-80 Silverados are my all time favorites !!!!!!!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 10, 2009)

very nice !!   hope too see ya around coweta in that truck cause she is a beaut !!!


----------



## gunner (Nov 10, 2009)

*86 Chev*

Dude, that is sweet!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice truck.  You should be proud of it.  Looks good.

Hoss


----------



## abjeep94 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice truck bro, and go DAWGS!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice...super clean truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> That is one sharp ride, even if it has a G on it !!!!!!!! Those mid-80 Silverados are my all time favorites !!!!!!!!



X2, also one of my favorite models, super sharp truck, take care of her!!


----------



## JigNchunk (Nov 10, 2009)

Great looking truck. I have an '85 2wd with 80,000 miles that belonged to my grandpa.


----------



## viper25963 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys..........I am proud of her, Ill post other pics as I go or when im done! Jig enjoy your truck they are hard to come by in good shape! Ill add some pics of the inside this week.......everyone thinks I have redone the inside but its factory minus the GT stearing wheel and CD player.....


----------



## NiteHunter (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice ride.


----------



## robert0035 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## BigCats (Nov 11, 2009)

Dont ever sale it I had one just like it and sold it worst thing I ever did I miss my old truck.


----------



## gunner (Nov 11, 2009)

BigCats said:


> Dont ever sale it I had one just like it and sold it worst thing I ever did I miss my old truck.




Listen to what BigCats is saying......I restored a 87 silverado 4x4 a few years ago, it was just like it came from the factory. I let a guy talk me out of it and have had regrets every since. Everytime I see one I go crazy, hang on to it, they are getting very hard to find.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 11, 2009)

nice truck man my cousin had one  like it but his was 84 and on 38s with 3/4 ton axles


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice One! My granddad had a black 86, got stolen and stripped and we found it in a junk yard in Dekalb county, just the cab and frame. That one is nice for sure!


----------



## viper25963 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! Yea I dont plan on selling it, ive had a couple of guys offer me close to what I have in it, but I decide it was best to just keep it


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 11, 2009)

Man I love that truck. When I turned 16 I had a 85 Silverado long bed with 3' lift and 33s. After turning 16 I drove it for about 4 months and one day a storm cam through and a huge oak tree fell dead center on the cab front to back. Man I miss my truck. Thanks for posting, brought back some good memories.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 11, 2009)

Man that would be nice awesome truck.......

Right now I am working on my 70' c10 shortbed stepside....it runs fine and has lite rust for the year, the usuall cab corners and bottom of doors...some day I want to have it in perfect condition...

I am all chevy
70' c10 shortbed stepside (whithcut out for spare tire mount)
88' s-10 tahoe (great condition, almost perfect 84%)
95' z71 extended cab( in the middle of installing a lift on it)


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Nov 13, 2009)

Sweet, really good looking truck


----------



## big buck down (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats a very sharp looking truck.  i would love to have one of those one day.  those were true trucks.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 15, 2009)

Great looking truck! want to sell it?...just kidding buddy. but man that is sharp!


----------



## castaway (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a 1985 that was almost as nice as yours with 36 inch tires and it was green. I sold it after highschool and not a day goes by that I dont regret it. Dont ever sell it! Btw that is a great looking truck!


----------



## Redbow (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty truck I love it ! I have an 86 Silverado I am working on now, lots of new parts installed already ! Mine is a 2 wheel drive with 146,000 miles on it ! 

Actually I am thinking about selling mine, just can't make up my mind to do it !


----------



## Browtine (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet. I love that body style. Just keep an eye on it 'cause them things are super popular with the chop shops... especially when they're that nice! Dang thieves...


----------



## viper25963 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys.........yea they are popular but this one would bring a challenge to take  thank goodness for friends who have been down that road and learned the hard way, it has several security measures to prevent that!


----------



## ParkerBorland (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats one GOOD lookin truck!


----------



## 12gamag (Jan 30, 2010)

nice truck...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats  a truck right there


----------

